# Pants & Jacket Combo



## Joey Macleod (Dec 13, 2011)

Simple: Which pants go best with the jacket snowboard combo.


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

Not a big fan of yellow pants, always looks like the wearer is heading out to fight a fire or something. The white is nice and looks the best, but might stain easy (correction, will). I'd say go matchy matchy with the blue on blue.


----------



## Shox (Mar 6, 2011)

I like the white pants the best, but I would be worried that they will get stained. Maybe a gray color would be better as they wont stain as easily as white and they would go with the gray stripes on the jacket.


----------



## yimingration (Sep 30, 2009)

I guess in this case, white would look the best. However, I would stay away from white, yellow or any bright colors. They tend to get dirty very easily.


----------



## yojik (Sep 14, 2011)

White pants are for chicks or pretentious skiers. Just sayin.


----------



## Joey Macleod (Dec 13, 2011)

well i tend to get things stained very easily, but what the hell- im probabally going to buy the white ones. I think ill manage to keep them clean for a good bit, because we are riding in snow, i dont see how i will get them stained.


----------



## RichnNorcal (Dec 5, 2011)

X2 on Yojik's comment!


----------



## Snownad (Oct 17, 2011)

Out of the 3. White. I dislike white pants tho so like someone said. Get gray.


----------



## LightninSVT (Dec 31, 2010)

This should help. I picked up the same jacket at a swap and sale this season for $40 brand new. 
Grey pants are Burton, Blue pants are Patagonia's I got for Christmas. I think I prefer the blue with this jacket...


















Jon


----------



## johndelvaux (Jan 5, 2012)

SAAS-FEE 2011 (720p) - YouTube!


----------



## P0lac (Dec 25, 2010)

Definitely go with white or blue.


----------

